# Could you show me the different shades???



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You may be wanting the members who are breeders to post what they consider the shades, but this is a great photo of the many shades of Golden.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Looks about right me to me. LOL Ask 50 breeders get 50 differnet answers. LOL

Hooch


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Yes..there are different colors and sizes.............. As you can see mine arent the same....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Yes..there are different colors and sizes.............. As you can see mine arent the same....


But what beauties yours are.

Hooch


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> But what beauties yours are.
> 
> Hooch


Thanks Hooch... Love em even with NASTY presents!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaggieMom (Jul 5, 2007)

The many shades of Goldens really did it for me. I sent the pic to my husband just to gage his color preference. I think they are all beautiful. And thanks for the pics, Maggies Mom! Very, very cute.


----------



## WoodysMum (Mar 13, 2007)

Ok my Woody is the colou of the dog 3rd from the left, so what colour is he?


----------



## paulbridges02 (Jul 2, 2007)

WoodysMum said:


> Ok my Woody is the colou of the dog 3rd from the left, so what colour is he?


Im gonna take a stab because I am still learning the shades myself, but if yours was third from the left I would guess a very light honey or a cream and honey mix maybe?

I love the cream color myself. My girl is going to be more honey I think, but will have to wait until she gets a little older to be for sure.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

What are the colors that they can be registered as? Isn't it only three: Light Gold, Med Gold, and Dark Gold?

Brady is registered as Med Gold, but I think he is on the lighter side.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I love the redheads....But love my Abbie.......Even tho she is a *GOOFY *blonde....


----------



## paulbridges02 (Jul 2, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> What are the colors that they can be registered as? Isn't it only three: Light Gold, Med Gold, and Dark Gold?
> 
> Brady is registered as Med Gold, but I think he is on the lighter side.


There were only three on the registration I have for Molly at home, can't think of them off the top of my head right now though. If someone else doesn't post it before I get home I will look and put what they are on here. If the AKC doesn't include the creme color, whatever they have in the UK may since that color is primarily breed over there (I think).


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Your choices are: Dark Golden, Golden and Light Golden.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I am partial to the darker goldens these days for obvious reasons. This is Brinks.


----------



## paulbridges02 (Jul 2, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> I am partial to the darker goldens these days for obvious reasons. This is Brinks.


Wow, that is a beautiful dog. It just game me a who new perspective on darker goldens.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Brinkleysmom said:


> I am partial to the darker goldens these days for obvious reasons. This is Brinks.


There's beautiful Brinks.............


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> There's beautiful Brinks.............


Love my baby Brinks. LOL!!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Samson is registered as dark....


----------



## MaggieMom (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks for all of the pictures. I was about to give up on the breed. I live on the PA/NJ boarder. Pennsylvania is the puppy mill state because of all of the Amish farmers breeding dogs. NJ is the gold-rush-with-cancer state. Don't want to offend any one from NJ. My GR was healthy--13 great years worth. But every other Golden I have known has died of cancer before the age of 8.After looking at these pictures I came to realize there is only one breed for me. I am looking at a litter tomorrow morning. Very reputable breeder--expensive (I think 1,600 is expensive) but ethical.Thanks to every one here for reminding me that most Goldens are healthy. And that they all are beautiful.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I think the photo on this thread covers just about every possible color choice. Have a look:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/chit-chat/17479-where-great-photo-range-golden-colors.html


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

MaggieMom said:


> Thanks for all of the pictures. I was about to give up on the breed. I live on the PA/NJ boarder. Pennsylvania is the puppy mill state because of all of the Amish farmers breeding dogs. NJ is the gold-rush-with-cancer state. Don't want to offend any one from NJ. My GR was healthy--13 great years worth. But every other Golden I have known has died of cancer before the age of 8.After looking at these pictures I came to realize there is only one breed for me. I am looking at a litter tomorrow morning. Very reputable breeder--expensive (I think 1,600 is expensive) but ethical.Thanks to every one here for reminding me that most Goldens are healthy. And that they all are beautiful.


I know what you mean, it is more expensive at the time, but well worth it. I paid 1200 back in 2004 from a CT breeder and I have no regrets. The health clearances are no absolute guarantee, but it certainly puts the statistics in your favor IMO.

Good luck! Keep us posted...


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Holy cow! $1600 for a Golden? I'm sure out of the loop! :uhoh:

For that amount of money I'd hope that the parents have every clearance available (and they're in the OFA database AND are CHIC dogs), the puppies have had cardiologist (not just regular Vet) heart checks before going to their new homes, and there's a clear history of longevity in the line. Plus I'd expect for there to be at least 75% CH's in the line (and/or other AKC titles on the dogs).

This is a little less than a Newf costs (a good one anyway), and these are the kind of things that are expected by the buyers. Many puppies are actually already dopplered too. Of course they don't go home until 10+ weeks, to allow for all this to be done prior to their leaving.

Even the Westminster winner (Newf - 2004) Josh's stud fee and puppies produced are only $1800 - $2000!!


----------

